# Strong Winds Affecting Deer Movement



## Mattuk

Apparently strong winds create high pressure which affects deer's ears and hearing, its been very windy over here for the last week and I just can't find them. I guess they are hiding in think cover, some movement at night on the trail camera. Does it affect your Whitetails, Elk etc?


----------



## youngdon

Yes in my experience, others may have better insight on whitetails as we have mostly mule deer but I would think that they are all effected the same. I think it puts them on edge and makes them wary.


----------



## On a call

Oh most definitely !

This is however a great time to stalk deer, well not stalk but still hunt and glass along the way. I have been very successfull with the bow hunting this way. Even scent seems to be covered up but do not count on it, still work into the wind if possible.

Remember, if like gives you lemons make lemonade.


----------



## El Gato Loco

Silly animals... when the wind is in my face, I can turn my head and hear perfectly fine! They have a lot to learn!!!


----------



## Mattuk

Chris Miller said:


> Silly animals... when the wind is in my face, I can turn my head and hear perfectly fine! They have a lot to learn!!!


But your hearing is not as acute as a deer's, which for them means life or death if they miss something!


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Oh most definitely !
> 
> This is however a great time to stalk deer, well not stalk but still hunt and glass along the way. I have been very successfull with the bow hunting this way. Even scent seems to be covered up but do not count on it, still work into the wind if possible.
> 
> Remember, if like gives you lemons make lemonade.


If life gives me lemons I'll add Gin and Tonic!


----------



## On a call

I'll drink to that !


----------



## ebbs

If it's an area that doesn't typically have high winds then I'd say yes it would affect them. But for an area like Kansas, Oklahoma, even the Dakotas and even more specifically Wyoming, all areas that have constant high winds I'd say that it doesn't affect it near as much.


----------



## Mattuk

So how does it affect bear, wolf, coyote, bobcat or cougar?


----------



## On a call

In my opinion most animals ( unless like Ebbs mentioned and I agree ) hunker down in adverse weather. Winds that are strong and are assciated with tight issobars are weather related and cause animals to sit tight.

Winds like Ebbs is talking about are not related to weather as much as they are to currents like rivers. However even in those areas when the weather is changing not for the good I bet those animals sit tight also.

With all this said....you have a hard time shooting them if you are home sitting at the table drinking tea.....unless.....you are Hassell, or those guys in Ms, Tx, Co, Nm, Ok, lets see...did I miss anyone who has a dinner table over looking huntable land ? oh yes..Pa


----------



## youngdon

Mattuk said:


> So how does it affect bear, wolf, coyote, bobcat or cougar?


I think it affects them as stated above, it make them more cautious, especially in areas that do not see wind on a regular basis.(well said ebbs)


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> In my opinion most animals ( unless like Ebbs mentioned and I agree ) hunker down in adverse weather. Winds that are strong and are assciated with tight issobars are weather related and cause animals to sit tight.
> 
> Winds like Ebbs is talking about are not related to weather as much as they are to currents like rivers. However even in those areas when the weather is changing not for the good I bet those animals sit tight also.
> 
> With all this said....you have a hard time shooting them if you are home sitting at the table drinking tea.....unless.....you are Hassell, or those guys in Ms, Tx, Co, Nm, Ok, lets see...did I miss anyone who has a dinner table over looking huntable land ? oh yes..Pa


At least you drink tea OAC not that coffee crap!


----------



## youngdon

At least we don't eat spotted ****( a shortened version of Richard) for dessert.









It really is a dessert there, sort of like a pudding, the spots are raisins and currants.


----------



## On a call

Spotted ? Owls ???


----------



## Mattuk

I would rather eat spotted **** than eat what they call a horse shoe in Illinois !!!


----------



## hassell

Isobar lines-- each line represents an equal pressure reading ( millibars ), when the pressure systems ( high or low ) start to get squeezed from surrounding systems the isobar lines that are real close to each other will be the windy areas. If you look at the maps with them on it and are coming into your area or state you'll be able to tell where the windy areas are. So you can have high winds on clear days. Normal windy area's are flowing West to East= Earth's rotation-- the rest are normal thermals that happen everyday ( warm and cold air moving ) Hope that this explains it a little better.


----------



## On a call

So if we stop the earths ration or change the dirrection we could change how much or the dirreciton of the wind ?


----------



## Predatorhunter

Man mattuk I can't believe that you are knocking a horseshoe they rock they are a staple at most restaurants here.LOL


----------



## Mattuk

Predatorhunter said:


> Man mattuk I can't believe that you are knocking a horseshoe they rock they are a staple at most restaurants here.LOL


No I'm not as I've never had one, I'm sure when hung over I'd make a mess of one. I'm just having a crack at Youngdon the cheeky git!


----------



## youngdon

Aww, thanks Matt I didn't think you remembered. Perhaps I should change my screen name?


----------



## Mattuk

youngdon said:


> Aww, thanks Matt I didn't think you remembered. Perhaps I should change my screen name?


Would you like some help, I'm sure I could suggest something?


----------



## youngdon

I'll bet you could. A few others may want to jump in and help also.


----------



## On a call

Yeah...perhaps we should start a thread for Don....make a new screen name.


----------



## Mattuk

Where would you start, would the young bit go!?


----------



## Helmet_S

It was windy darn near all deer season here. well at least on the days that I could make it out. I didn't see many at all. I did see the buck of a lifetime and missed though. that is another story for another day though.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats just bad luck. How big was that buck Helmet_S ?


----------



## Helmet_S

Mattuk said:


> Thats just bad luck. How big was that buck Helmet_S ?


Well let me put it this way. It was probably my buck of a lifetime. It was at about 60 yards and I counted at least 13 points which included a drop tine with just my eyes. I could also see alot of little nubs sticking out that could have very easily been the 1 inch to count as a point. I never got a good look at the rack through the scope or binocs. I know that a 60 yard shot is nothing but it is plenty far enough when you don't slow down and look to see what the brush is at.

I will post the story soon as it will be going on my blog and I will post here also.


----------



## youngdon

Wow that would have made for a nice wall hanger Helmet. Live and learn though right.


----------



## Mattuk

I look forward to reading it, that sound really bad! I wish your story had a different out come.


----------



## Mattuk

On a call said:


> Yeah...perhaps we should start a thread for Don....make a new screen name.


How about wisearse?


----------



## knapper

I have found that the wind speed and the hunt are effected most if the animals are not normaly effected by it. What kills a hunt for me the most it a light swirling wind, they will bust you every time. I have called a black bear in and the noise of it coming through the woods really made me scared, then the noise stopped and we never did see the bear the wind had got us. The coastal areas will get swirling when there is light breeze and the mountains coming up close to the water, glaciers will throw in the own weather patterns also.


----------



## Mattuk

Have you called in and shot a bear knapper?


----------



## knapper

I have only had the one time that I called one in, I mostly spot and stalk in the spring time. I have one spot I will not tell anybody about until we are underway in the boat. It takes about 5 hrs. to get to that spot and we will set shrimp pots as well. We eat good and have a dry place to sleep on the boat. I is an easy hunt unless a storm comes up. The last four years I haven't gotten out there and been able to hunt because we were too early or the boat broke down, Last year we didn't get there due to the engine failing but, we did catch some salmon.


----------



## On a call

Yeah that was a bummer for sure. Engine problems are never welcome. You however are set to go now ! Hope the weather holds well for you !


----------



## Mattuk

Sounds like a lot of fun! I'd love to hunt bear.


----------



## On a call

Hey Matt...what kind of bear, would you like.


----------



## Mattuk

A big black and an even bigger grizzly! .375 would do it!


----------



## On a call

Yeah I think that would work quite well. What do you think Barry ?

There are alot of bear over here in certain areas. I know Saskatchewan has a good population of black. But so does serveral states as well. However in Alaska you can hunt either or both. Blacks can be hunted year round. Which means you could make a fishing trip and bear trip. If I was hunting bear and traveling as far as you...that is where I would head. Unfortunately you would be required to hire a guide. Due to you are non native of the country.


----------



## Mattuk

If I could get over with just the camera that would be a start!


----------



## On a call

What if they wanted to play ?


----------



## Mattuk

Makes the photo's more interesting!


----------



## On a call

Yeah...take a auto camera on a tripod...leave a note posted to the camera for who finds it to post the pics here. That or use one of those helmet cams and wear one of those gaurd dog training suits.


----------



## Mattuk

I would just take Roberta with me as I can out run her!


----------



## On a call

Some BF you are...lol. My buddy told me while we were in Ak if a Griz came charging...he was going to shoot me in the leg.

A friend of a friend were on a raft trip hunting moose and caribou. They had gotten their moose and decided to walk in after thier bou....well they did not get a bou and shot almost all thier shells on Parmagain ( a grouse like bird ). When they arived back to the raft they had to walk over a sand/rock bar on the river. As they crested the bar they were about 50 yards from the raft that had 4 griz bears there eating thier moose and thier eyes met. Three of the griz took off for the hills but the big one charged them....he dropped to his knee and was about to shoot when the bear was about 20 yards .... at that point the bear stopped and ran into the bush.

They had guessed that it was a sow with three cubs ... they said those cubs were near full grown.

As for me I well I would have crapped.

We Knapper, Todd and I saw plenty of bear sign poo mostly everywhere....they are a bit shy...but when you startle them you never know what will happen.


----------



## Mattuk

We have Ptarmigan over here in Scotland. 
Yes you'd have seconds to react. Still makes for an interesting story to tell the grandchildren!


----------



## On a call

Yes it does but I am glad I was not there to be able to tell it first hand. On second thought...all ended well and so...I would great with that.

Great other than the loss of a few quarters of moose.


----------



## Mattuk

Its what makes hunting special you never know whats going to happen!


----------



## On a call

That is correct !!!!! Actually I enjoy hunting better than killing any day.


----------



## Mattuk

Thats why I enjoy being out with the camera so much. But the killing is the finishing act. A cougar doesn't stalk a deer to then in the final second walk off to eat grass!


----------



## On a call

Yes but I have seen where a fox killed 12 seagull on a beach and just left them lay.


----------



## Mattuk

I've picked up 130 dead pheasants that a fox killed in one night. We can shoot 1 deer and be happy with that, a fox doesn't think like that and kills with a rainy day in mind when no food is around and he's hungry.


----------



## On a call

Good point and you know what you are talking about....so many people think a fox just kills to eat. Nope...and you saw that too with those pheasants. Egads man that is alot of pheasants were those released or in a pen ?

I however also do know some guys who are not statisfied with one, two, three, or four deer. I know of one guy who has a freezer full right now and still asks me...want to go shoot some more







. I have a moose in the freezer...well 1/3. That is alot of meat. My son shot a doe this year and so I do not need more meat. I have enough and so..anyhow you know.


----------



## Mattuk

They were in an open top release pen. 6ft high pheasant netting. But don't forget I'm herd management, controlling deer numbers of a high population. I've shot 5 deer in one afternoon but nothing goes to waste.


----------



## On a call

I was going to go into management and donations. I do have friends who also shoot does to thin out the population. It is a new practice here in the states. Most of the guys donate the shot deer to shelters and those in need of meat. So as you said none goes to waste. I had guessed you were on the same belief.

There are those however who just kill because they like to...those are the guys I tend to stay clear of. I know a farmer who found 6 deer in his field where only the back straps and hind quarters were taken the rest left to waste.


----------



## Mattuk

Yes I love your food shelters that help those not so well off its a great idea. Its nice to see the anti's do so much like that also!!!!! Oh no sorry they look to close them down instead, making out there are high levels of lead in the meat!


----------



## On a call

Wow...you do read up on things.

Yes they do try to say it is unfit to eat, using that is wild meat and not handled correctly and rotten, on and on. The bottom line is however it depends on how hungery the people are at the shelter. Last month a friend was going to thin his herd out...and offered me the deer. I called the shelter where about 50 guys, women and children live....the dirrector was like YES ! Even if he had to pay for processing he was for it. Meat is premium. Unfortunatly it never happened.

The anti's mess things up for soo many not just hunters and trappers.


----------



## Mattuk

I don't know how they sleep at night!


----------



## On a call

They sleep just like you and I. Just miss informed, a bit confussed and misguided intentions.


----------



## Mattuk

Knowing that I've had my hand in helping people go without food would not make me sleep at night! They should all be shot.


----------



## knapper

We have places here were the bears come to fish for salmon, It is called McNeil river an you have to get reservations early, it is set up for bear viewing and the people must not bother the bears. I have seen Black tail deer swimming about a half mile from shore, probaly forced to the water by bears some time. I have learned form what I think are some of the best hunters though the years, OAC, Tom Bear, from Fairbanks and others about other places. I like black bear the best due to they are the hardest to hunt because they don't like. I have to chose my hunts with care to able to get the time when I want it. WE hunt Parmagain with 22 rifles or shot gun, either way, the limit is from 5 to 50 a day north of the Yukon river. the simple truth is not the size of gun for bears, It is so you slow down the people that are faster than you. We have had Fish an Game people put down bears it is a thick bunch . As far as rifles go I would use a Marlin in. or a Ruger #3 in 260 Rem with an 18 inch barlle.


----------



## Mattuk

What bullet weight in that .260 knapper?


----------



## knapper

I use mostly 140 gr down to 120. It is a 1-8 twist and that makes it shoot the heavy bullets better.


----------



## Mattuk

Do you home load?


----------



## knapper

I have to in order to shoot as much as I do. I belong to a rifle club and shoot several matches a year. Not as may as I would like due to work and boating. The mid range is 300,500,600 yards. and it takes all day to get all of the shooting done. We have had to have several time we had to stop shooting due to bears or moose walking across the range. Wind can be a problem when it heats up. I buy bullets by the 500 ct. box to help keep the cost down some. I load most of what I have except 223.


----------



## Mattuk

I use factory loads, I don't really think about cost as if I shoot a doe weighing around 60lb that will pay for 3 boxes of 20 for my .243.


----------



## youngdon

How much is a box of 20 there Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

$36 I think Don.


----------



## youngdon

Holy cow! Do you shoot remington in the green and yellow box?


----------



## Mattuk

Yes, Remington 100gn core-lokt. They went up this year from £18 to £22 a box, Why what would you pay?


----------



## youngdon

I think I remember them being on sale at Cabelas for $15. I really don't pay much attention though as most of my guns never see a factory round. Do you have a local gun store to buy from ?


----------



## Mattuk

$15's!! Yes the thieving b****** is 5 miles down the road!


----------



## youngdon

Didn't you mean Git??


----------



## Mattuk

No, there would be only one person I'd call that on here.


----------



## youngdon

Thanks Matt, I feel special.


----------



## Mattuk

You should do because you are Don and I'm not even taking the p***.


----------



## Mattuk

I still can't get over a box of .243 for $15! I bought 3 boxes at the start of the season and left behind $106!!


----------



## knapper

That would hurt, some of the empty brass I use goes for that price and then there is shipping on top of that. Can't find it local.


----------



## youngdon

Can you all buy components Matt?


----------



## Mattuk

Oh yes I use to load my own shotgun cartridges but for all the buggering about I can't be bothered and I love the remington core lokt.


----------



## youngdon

Yeah but for $35 dollars a box I'd teach Roberta to load for me.


----------



## Mattuk

You think I'd let her load a cartridge I'm going to fire!? Sod that!


----------



## youngdon

I guess that would be a good reason to keep on her good side. But then again she could probably just slip you some doggy downers.LOL


----------



## Mattuk

I told you not as sweet as she looks! And she looks just beautiful too me!


----------



## hassell

It hasn't been as windy lately so it shouldn't affect the Deer movement as much!!


----------



## knapper

I was wondering what is too much wind? We have been having winds that are hitting steady 35 mph. to with gust up to 65 or higher. I started out yesterday at the range and then the wind picked up and couldn't keep the stands up or shoot very good. It was about 12 to 15 F. We went out to scout out more areas and the wind was getting stronger, what is too much?


----------



## youngdon

I think it all depends on what the norm is. If you are in an area that is windy on a daily basis the deer will be much more tolerant of it, IMO.


----------



## On a call

Barry....I think you need stronger stands !! Perhaps steel posts with plywood for backing...ha ha.

In those winds I would heading into the house or....basement. Oh...thats right...you guys do not have basements.

Those are gale force winds correct ?


----------



## knapper

This was just another day for this area, maybe a little more wind than normal. I guess I should have tried it any way, I don't know if the wind would have allowed for the bullet to hit the target was another concern. Live and learn.


----------



## youngdon

Those kinds of winds would make it difficult.


----------



## On a call

Unless you were shooting with the wind ! Then you have zero droppage.


----------

